# FSK Einstufung



## schnell13 (19 Aug. 2008)

Ab 12Jahren: Der Gute bekommt die Heldin

Ab 16Jahren: Der Böse bekommt die Heldin

Ab 18Jahren: Beide bekommen die Heldin


----------



## Muli (28 Aug. 2008)

LOL ... bei deiner FSK 18 Variante handelt es sich sicher weder um Action- noch einen Horrorfilm


----------

